# Anna-Maria Zimmermann 6x



## spoiler (23 Feb. 2006)

echt niedlich die kleine...


----------



## Krebic (25 Feb. 2006)

Leider, leider schon ausgeschieden... Find sie nämlich auch ganz niedlich...


----------



## Driver (24 Mai 2006)

da stimme ich euch beiden zu ... danke für sweet Anna-Maria


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2006)

Und ich kann mich dann hier schon 3 Vorrednern anschliessen 
Besten Dank für die Pics!


----------



## Octron80 (31 Mai 2006)

Ja, ist schon eine süße


----------



## ichbindas (3 Juni 2006)

schon seh süss die kleine. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## wolga33 (4 Juni 2006)

Die "Kleine" soll 1,80 m groß sein


----------



## Karrel (1 Feb. 2009)

hübsch! aber leider nur so kleine pics!:-(


----------



## pirat91 (5 Sep. 2013)

wow, klasse fotos


----------

